# Ontario (Canada): North American Gem!



## Abishai100 (Aug 3, 2017)

*Ontario* is the most populous and second-largest province of Canada, home to the Canadian capital city of Ottawa, as well as Ontario's own capital Toronto, Canada's largest city. Ontario is bordered by the province of Quebec to the east, by the Great Lakes region (Michigan,Minnesota and New York) of the United States to the south, by Manitoba to the west and by Hudson and James Bays to the north (source of information: WikiTravel).

Ontario tourism is notable, since the area boasts terrific natural parks and scenery and of course the Niagara Falls.

We find the Toronto Blue Jays (MLB) and the Ottawa Senators (NHL) in Ontario for sports fans, which is a unique bonus.

All of these facts make Ontario a North American travel/tourism gem, and we can see how the area would be a priority for social leaders looking to reduce fears of transit and continental fare turbulence (perhaps also the threat of continental terrorism!).

We can see why an area such as Ontario would be home to group hospitality venues such as non-mainstream belief system events (e.g., Judaism symposia) and multiculturalism thoroughfare (e.g., ethnic restaurants). 

Continental tourism has become a 'creative outlet' for people looking to unwind but not travel across the oceans. Tourism itself is the new 'entertainment industry.'


====

TRUMP: I love sports, and Ontario (Canada) is interesting!
CARTER: The Blue Jays and the Senators are popular on television...
TRUMP: Ontario has become an alternative tourism gem.
CARTER: Continental commerce is bolstered by Canadian leadership.
TRUMP: Ontario represents an investment in anti-terrorism traffic!
CARTER: That's correct, and globalization is highlighted by continental securities.
TRUMP: We don't need Ontario to become the new Woodstock, Carter.
CARTER: Tourists always 'colorize' a region of attraction.
TRUMP: Practice your French, we're headed to Ontario for a Senators game this season!
CARTER: I'll bring my special Nikon!

====


*Ontario (WikiTravel)*


----------



## gipper (Aug 3, 2017)

Too cold and too dreary, but the fishing is good and the people are nice.


----------

